# تفصيل المسلوب المركزى



## said mostafa (2 مارس 2013)

بسم اللة الرحمن الرحيم
*اما بعد*

*الرديوسر المركزى*

*او المسلوب كما يسمونة

تفصيل الرديوسر

هى عملية تحويل قطر كبير الى اخر صغير*

*وهذا له عده خطوات يجب اتباعها

اولا يجب تخطيط الماسورة التى سوف يتم العمل عليها الى خطوط طولية
بعدد السمك المراد قطعة

*

*واى استفسار انا فى الخدمة
*
*لتحميل الشرح والصور كاملة*

* المرفقاتمشاهدة المرفق تفصيل المسلوب ا&#1.txtمشاهدة المرفق تفصيل المسلوب ا&#1.txt*​


----------

